

Why a SaaS CEO must carry a sales quota - niklas_a
https://medium.com/@jamesepember/why-a-saas-ceo-must-carry-a-sales-quota-a99cc3f5265e

======
jp1989
Cool that this got picked up :)

Would love hear what others think.

